# Pre workout question



## ECKSRATED (Jul 31, 2016)

I've been taking volt Pre workout for a while now. I like it. It does the job. I like the amount if caffeine and whatever other stims are in it. BUT I don't like the pump I get from it. I don't know what's in these Pre workouts that give u the pump or are a stimulant. I'm too lazy to look all that shit up. My question to u fine gentleman is are there any good Pre workouts out there that are just stimulants? With no pump shit in it? The extra pump isn't good for powerlifting and my back pumps. Any help is appreciated as always

I'm gonna go wake my wife with a little vagina licking and get laid so someone better answer by the time I get back. Lol


----------



## Milo (Jul 31, 2016)

I like Mr Hyde. The company has two products- Jekyll and Hyde. Jekyll is advertised to give you pumps and Hyde is not so I assume it doesn't have those particular stims in it. I'm on my second jug and don't get pumps often. Not to mention it makes you go apeshit. Probably has meth in it. Just don't take within ~5 of bedtime.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 31, 2016)

I use mr Hyde as well. No pump. Has 419mg caffeine in it. I'm four or five containers deep. Cherry bomb is my favorite flavor.
I wouldn't take it anywhere near bedtime otherwise you will have restless nights.
Might add Jekyll later because idgaf that's why. (And I build tolerance easily).
You should have took a bit of this before you went to wake the ole lady.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2016)

Just use caffeine tabs... 

Btw you and I are going to be discussing your stimulant use around meet time... you aren't going to like this.  But idgaf and you know I am always right


----------



## stonetag (Jul 31, 2016)

"I'm gonna go wake my wife with a little vagina licking and get laid so someone better answer by the time I get back. Lol"

At least your priority's are in line X.


----------



## mickems (Jul 31, 2016)

coffee or a caffeine pill taken with ephedrine is a good pre-workout imo.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 31, 2016)

im kinda surprised u even take that stuff ecks.I used to like it but then i started to get to used to having it


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 31, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just use caffeine tabs...
> 
> Btw you and I are going to be discussing your stimulant use around meet time... you aren't going to like this.  But idgaf and you know I am always right



Hahaha why what'd I do now? I used it last meet. I don't use alot at all anymore. I use one or two scoop before I lift.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 31, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> im kinda surprised u even take that stuff ecks.I used to like it but then i started to get to used to having it



I train a few hours after waking up so I like the boost from the caffeine. I work night and don't get a lot of sleep so it helps me wake up a little bit.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 31, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I train a few hours after waking up so I like the boost from the caffeine. I work night and don't get a lot of sleep so it helps me wake up a little bit.



I understand..Before gear i used to eat all them things and they worked pretty good for what u said


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 31, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> Yeah can you please pass that information onto the next person I date?
> 
> And caffeine only FTW. Every time.



If you were my girlfriend I'd make sure u came in my mouth at least once a day. Bit I'm a freak so


----------



## Donathan (Aug 4, 2016)

Hey all,

Going to be taking a break off of all stims for about 6 weeks. Am putting in a new order and looking for a non stim pre workout

Looking for something that gives amazing pumps and some focus (if that's possible)

Was looking at CL White Pipes as an option. Hemoval looks great but rather expensive for amount of servings you get

Thanks


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Aug 4, 2016)

I like Dr Jekyll if you're looking for a pump product. Only has 100mg of caffeine. I can take it and take a nap after training if I want to.


----------

